# Geico now offers insurance for rideshare in TX



## Zelph (Nov 15, 2014)

Geico already offered policies in MD and VA but as of today, that has expanded. No idea on any details. I'd be very interested to hear how much more it costs than regular policies.

https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/faq/

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20150615005306/en#.VX9QI0YYF2C


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Zelph said:


> Geico already offered policies in MD and VA but as of today, that has expanded.


One thing to note ... GEICO doesn't offer any Medical coverage with their ride share plan. But maybe with their official TX offering they will add Medical coverage. But I'm sticking with USAA that does cover medical and has higher coverage limits ... here's my policy:


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Geico's insurance in MD and VA is not what you think it is. 

It's a scaled down commercial policy. I was estimated 2,500 dollars a year. That's about 1,700 dollars more than personal car insurance, and that was for ubering 2-4 times a month. I told them how in the hell do they expect me to make any money?

The USAA Texas policy makes sense.


----------



## DrWu (May 20, 2015)

I just got a quote from geico tx for rideshare insurance at $1600 a year, thats about $300 more than I pay for my policy now. I'd say its not that bad. If I could get USAA I would but I don't qualify for membership.


----------



## ??UBER_WHAT?? (Mar 6, 2015)

DrWu said:


> I just got a quote from geico tx for rideshare insurance at $1600 a year, thats about $300 more than I pay for my policy now. I'd say its not that bad. If I could get USAA I would but I don't qualify for membership.


The USAA gap policy doesn't cover you or your pax from the time you "accept" a ride to go pick up a pax, until you "end trip" with a pax. During this period you will be covered only under the Uber policy. The USAA policy won't provide any medical payment coverage during this period either, which is why one has health insurance.


----------

